# Headlights problem



## Jay7 (Sep 3, 2008)

I seem to have a problem with my head lights.

When I turn the switch to the first position (side lights), no lights at the front are on. Turning the switch further to the second position (main beam) switches the xenons on (just xenons, nothing else is on).

If I turn the switch to the first position and pull it out to the first position (side lights + front fog lights), only side lights (bulb 3 on the pictore below) are on. Nothing else. Turning it to the second position (main beam + front fog lights) keeps the side lights (bulb 3) and turns the xenons (bulb 12) on as well.

Basically, the H7 bulb (5) is never on. The side lights seem to be wired to the foglights circuit. Or is that a normal way the work?

I haven't had time to check the H7 bulbs yet and I thought I'd ask here first. Cheers.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds like a faulty headlight switch and is not uncommon....


----------



## Jay7 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, I took the switch apart but couldn't see any mechanical fault there. Put it back in but the problem hasn't gone. :?

Also checked fuses but they all seem to be OK.


----------



## Jay7 (Sep 3, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> Sounds like a faulty headlight switch and is not uncommon....


Went to Audi and tried a brand new switch but it didn't help.
Any other ideas?


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Jay, is the car new to you? just wondering if the previous owner did some mods which were removed before passing on the car? Angel eyes, perhaps, but I would have thought these would be "tapped" into and existing wire anyway.

Just a thought..............


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

The headlamps use a weird common earth for left/right lamps, could be a short somewhere in either lamp! check the voltage to the side light bulb holder (H6W bulb) +ve terminal with the switch in the 1st position.

what happens when you pull the stalk to 'flash' ? do the H7's fire up OK?


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Probably no use at all but check all the fuses and bulbs with a 12V DC supply at the terminations (not the bulb).
Poor earth could give you the problems or of course a worn loom.......


----------



## Jay7 (Sep 3, 2008)

SVStu said:


> Jay, is the car new to you? just wondering if the previous owner did some mods which were removed before passing on the car? Angel eyes, perhaps, but I would have thought these would be "tapped" into and existing wire anyway


I bought the car last weekend. I was told by the previous lady owner that there were no modifications. I can't see any mods there mysef.


----------



## Jay7 (Sep 3, 2008)

was said:


> what happens when you pull the stalk to 'flash' ? do the H7's fire up OK?


Yes, they do.


----------



## Jay7 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just checked all bulbs and looked for loose connections but all seems to be OK. I'm affraid that's all I can do, I haven't got skills and tools to do more. 

The car is booked for cambelt change on Friday, I'll ask them to check the lights as well.

Thanks everyone for help.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Ahhh I remember

Light Switch and the arm!!

If the arm pick ups are worn the high beam will work but not the normal /side lights....


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

This bit










A squirt of WD40 and a wiggle might work at least to prove a point.....


----------



## Jay7 (Sep 3, 2008)

Typhhon said:


> A squirt of WD40 and a wiggle might work at least to prove a point.....


Just tried that with no success.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Now I'm quite good with auto electrics but this is confusing me - it doesn't sound like an earthing fault but diificult to tell without a wiring diagram.

How they usually work is, turn swith clockwise one position for sidelights, at this position the switch will pull out one click for front fogs and a second click for rear fogs, turn the switch clockwise to the second position for dipped xenons (fog lights are also operational with dipped beams). If you push the column stalk forward for full beams or back to flash full beams it will extinguish the fogs lights.

I can't explain why the side lights don't work until you switch on the fogs, WAS may well be right about a short.


----------



## joesefk (May 28, 2008)

I think we all know by now how the TT light switch works though :?

Its a Faulty Switch, - simple


----------



## Jay7 (Sep 3, 2008)

joesefk said:


> Its a Faulty Switch, - simple


No it isn't. I tried a brand new switch but it didn't make any difference.


----------



## Jay7 (Sep 3, 2008)

An independent Audi specialist had a brief look but couldn't see what's wrong. He recons it would take 3 hours to find and fix it - I'm not going to spend £150 on front fog lights. :?

Does anyone have a wiring diagram in a PDF? Cheers.


----------



## baloo (Jan 7, 2009)

Jay7 said:


> Thanks, I took the switch apart but couldn't see any mechanical fault there. Put it back in but the problem hasn't gone. :?


Jay,
This is a bit out of date regarding your problems, but I'm having a bit of a problem with my lights also. Trying to take out the switch so I can disasseble it and check the contacts.
However, how in the world do you pull it from the dash? I have remove the cover, and taken off the knob ok, plus removed the side fuse panel and checked with a mirror for the release points for the switch. Nothing obvious to me that would seem to release the switch cylinder from the housing, at least while it's in the car.
How did you do it??
Thanks.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Can mail the diagrams just PM me.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a look here: http://www.kisolutionz.com/ttforum/2002 ... Wiring.pdf

Sorry I've not got time to look through it at the moment :?


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Yup thats the same as mine....

For the exploded parts diagrams go to www.vagcat.com


----------

